# الحب بين الشاب والشابه في المسيحيه



## peter2006 (23 أغسطس 2006)

هل الحب بين الشاب والشابه في المسيحيه خطيا ام لا ارجوا منكم ان تعطوني رايكم لانوا يهمني


----------



## Fadie (23 أغسطس 2006)

سلام و محبة للجميع

بيتر حبيبى ازيك عامل ايه

الموضوع بيعتمد على مفهوم الخطية فالخطية الكتاب بيوضح انها كل شىء يبغضه الله و لا يحبه لكن الحب وصية اوصانا بها المسيح كتير و فى اكثر من موضع و لكن الكتاب بيقول ان الهنا اله القداسة و الطهارة و العفة فأن كان حب نقى طاهر عفيف كدة يبقى خرجنا خارج دائرة الخطية 

نيجى لنقطة تانية و هى قول الكتاب ان لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت يعنى لكل حاجة بنعملها فى حياتنا وقت للاكل وقت و للشرب وقت و للنوم وقت و لكل حاجة وقت و كمان الحب له وقت و غالبا بيكون وقت الحب لما الانسان ينضج و مداركه توسع و فهمه لمعنى الحب يبتدى يبقى واضح قبل كدة بيبقى الانسان مراهق يعنى اسلوبه مش ثابت و متغير و بتحصله تقلبات مزاجية كتير فبيبقى الحب فى الوقت دة صعب و غالبا بينتهى نهاية مؤلمة.

اتمنى اكون قدرت اوصلك الفكرة و ربنا معاك و يحفظك من كل شر

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## peter2006 (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكر ليك لان كلامك بيدخل القلب
 فادي


----------



## Fadie (23 أغسطس 2006)

يارب اكون قدرت افيدك


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2006)

*طبعا الحب ليس خطية, فالحب هو اساس الثبات*

*لكن مادام الشخص مسيطر على احاسيسه و افعاله و مسار الحب للزواج المقدس فلا يوجد به عيب, اما اذا كان للعب و تقضية الوقت, فهناك امور اهم لنا كمسيحيين يمكننا ان نستخدم وقتنا فيها*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (23 أغسطس 2006)

لو سمحتم هو انتم عندكم الحب مش خطيئه
وانتم ايه ضمنكم انه هينتهي بطريقه صحيحه
هو انت لما بتبقي داخل في قصه حب بتعرف هتنتهي بايه
لا اله الا الله
اذا اردت ان تعرف مقامك عند الله فاعرف كيف اقامك
والله لا سعاده الا في مرضات الله
سبحانه وتعالي عما يفعلون​ممكن اسأل سؤال هل انتم سعداء


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> لو سمحتم هو انتم عندكم الحب مش خطيئه​




هو ليش الحب في الاسلام خطية؟ اه صحيح مافيش غير القتل عندكم...





> وانتم ايه ضمنكم انه هينتهي بطريقه صحيحه
> هو انت لما بتبقي داخل في قصه حب بتعرف هتنتهي بايه


 
ماهو قلنا لازم الشخص بيعرف الحدود و بيعرف كيف يلتزم الحدود و مادامت العلاقة طاهرة و بمسار الزواج فلا عيب في الحب الطاهر
 




> ممكن اسأل سؤال هل انتم سعداء


 ​سعيديين جدا بالمسيح يسوع​


----------



## عضوة جديدة (24 أغسطس 2006)

استاذMy Rock 
سامحك الله علي الاهانه للمسلمين
ارجو لي ولك الهدايه ان شاء الله عزوجل
الحب عندنا في غير الزواج حرام
واظن تسمعون مايحدث بين الناس سواء مسلمين ام مسيحين من الحب المحرم 
الذي يرفضه الله تعالي لنا لانه حرام يحدث اشياء كثيرة نحن في غني عنها
ووالله ثم والله لاراحه الا في رضي الله تعالي سبحانه وتعالي عما يفعلون
لقد رضي الله سبحانه وتعالي لنا الاسلام ديننا فلماذا نحن نرفضه اذن
والله اني لمشفقه عليكم
نعم والله من يعرف الاسلام لايحث في راحه الا فيه
فواللهاني لمؤمنه بمحمد بن عبدالله نبي الله ورسوله صلي الله عليه وسلم
ومؤمنه بعيسي عبد الله ونبيه ورسوله صلي الله عليه وسلم
ومؤمنه بجميع الانبياء
عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه
اريد ان أسئلكم سؤال من فضلكم
هل الله يولد
اذا كنتم تقولون ان سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام هو الله
فمن اذن خلق ام الله
ارجو الرد
وهدانا الله واياكم
وصلي الله علي محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> واظن تسمعون مايحدث بين الناس سواء مسلمين ام مسيحين من الحب المحرم




هل في اية تحرم الحب دون الزواج ولا ديه فتوة من عندك؟

ثم اراك لم تقرأي ردي في قولي مادام الحب في مسار الزواج الطاهر و الحب الطاهر فلا عيب في ذلك





> والله اني لمشفقه عليكم


 

تشفقين علينا ليه بس؟ في حدا اشتكالك؟




> هل الله يولد
> اذا كنتم تقولون ان سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام هو الله
> فمن اذن خلق ام الله
> ارجو الرد


 
اذا كان قصدك ولادة بشرية فبالطبع لا, من قص عليك هذه الخرافات؟

نحن نقول ان المسيح هو الله بلاهوته, فاللح حل في هذا الجسد الطاهر الذي لم يعرف الخطية قط

فالله هو اللاهوت الظاهر فالمسيح لا جسد المسيح


----------



## عضوة جديدة (24 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:


> [/size]
> 
> هل في اية تحرم الحب دون الزواج ولا ديه فتوة من عندك؟
> 
> ...


ليه هو فيه ولاده بشريه وغير بشريه حاجه جديده ديه
حرام عليكم كفايه افتراء وظلم وبهتان علي الله والرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم وعلي سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام
الذي هو بريء مما تقولون
قال تعالي
"ذرهم يأكلوا ويتمتعوا ويلههم الامل فسوف يعلمون"
وقال تعالي
"ربما يود الذين كفروا لو كانوا مسلمين"
وسبق وقولت في موضوع اخر ان يوجد اله له روح وجسد اذن ما الفرق بينه وبين البشر 
والله حاجه غريبه ديه
انا مسلما والعز كل العز في ايماني


----------



## twister (25 أغسطس 2006)

*عزة الاسلام فى قلبى ابيه*


----------



## peter2006 (25 أغسطس 2006)

انا عايز اقول حاجه مهمه انا عندما طرحت الموضوع طرحته عشان اخوتي المسحين همه بس الي  يرده مش عشان العنصريه ولكن عشان الموضوع يخصنا واسف لو كسفت حد        وعلي العموم انت بتقول ان احنل بنتمني ان نكون مسلمين طيب لو احنا زي منتا بتقول ايه الي حيمنعنا لكن احنا بنحب فاديني      ولعلمك انا حكون مسيحي حتي لو فرضنا ان مفيش مسيحي في الارض وده استحاله يحصل لكن لو فرضنا فانا مسيحي مسيحي مسيحي مسيحي مسيحي مسيحي مسيحي فاهم مسيحي والرب يعوض المشرف العام


----------



## عضوة جديدة (26 أغسطس 2006)

حذف لانه خارج الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*يا عضوة يا جديدة الرجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 أغسطس 2006)

نرجع للموضوع الحب الصادق بيتحس ومدام الانسان شايف انه بيحب بجد و الحب ده طاهر اكيد ربنا هيساعدهم انه يكمل بجواز مقدس وده مش علم للغيب يعنى دى اراده الهيه ان اتنين يعرفوا بعض ويحبوا بعض لبناء بيت مسيحى صحيح .... وشكرا ليك على الموضوع الهايل ده..


----------



## عضوة جديدة (31 أغسطس 2006)

كل شوية حذفت حذفت
نفسي مرة في حاجه ماتتحذفش
هو في ايه


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> كل شوية حذفت حذفت
> نفسي مرة في حاجه ماتتحذفش
> هو في ايه


 
الى متى ستستمري بالمسخرة هذه؟ تحذير اخير, المرة القادمة سيتم طردك و بلاش تشتيت للمواضيع


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> كل شوية حذفت حذفت
> نفسي مرة في حاجه ماتتحذفش
> هو في ايه


 

*لو بصيتى كنتى هتلاقى انى جيرل كانت رده عليكى وانا حذفته بصى عنوان الموضوع وانتى بتتكلمى فيه ايه لكل مكان موضوعه*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (31 أغسطس 2006)

يعني هنطرد من الجنه
ياسبحان الله


----------



## استفانوس (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*تركنا لك جنة تمرحين فيها لكي تصبحي حورية
فهنا بر وسلام هنا محضر الله والله لايساكن الاشرار
وان طول اناته عليهم لكي تكون لهم الفرصة لان الله اسمه اله الفرصة الثانية*


----------



## الملثم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اسمحوا لي بهذه المشاركة البسيطة ولا تفكروا اني اتمسخر 
 انتم بقولو حب طاهر  
ايش يعني حب طاهر 
يعني يخرج هو وهي ويختليان ببعضهما 
يعني يتكلمان كلام غزل ومجون وكلام حب يؤدي الى شهوة جنسية ولاكم مثير للشهوة 
والكل منا يعلم ان كان مسلما او نصراني انه لن يكون زنى الا عن طريق النظر ثم يكون عن طريق كلام حبايب ثم اختلاء ثم وضع اليد على اليد ثم القبل ثم  ثم ثم ثم 
ولكن لو سألنا سؤال وعندنا 100 شاب و100 شاب وقلنا لهم افعلوا الحب الطاهر او العلاق الطاهرة فكم واحد سينفذ الامر من كلام محرم او من غير نظرة محرمة او من غمزة مثيرة للشهوة او من غير مسكة يد او قبيل على الشفاه او مد اليد الى اماكن محرمة 
كم النسبة بين هولاء 

في اسلامنا لا يوجد ما يسمى بالحب الطاهر بين فاة وفى اجنبيان عن بعض ولكن ان شاهد الفتاة وارادها للزواج ذهب لاهلها لخطبتها وقبل الخطب يجلس بحضور اهلها ثم ينظر لها فان اعجبته طلبها وان لم تعجبه لا يحق له ان ينظر لها مرةاخرى لانها محرمة عليه 
اما ان تتكون علاقة بينهما قبل الزواج 
فاقول يا حبيبي


----------



## assia (22 سبتمبر 2006)

باسم الرب يسوع 
أنا فتاة مغربية كنت في وسط الظلال ولكن الحمد للرب يسوع الذي ناداني وقدم لي نوره لأهتدي أخيرًا إلى طريق الحق.و أماعن الحب الطاهر الصادق فهو موجود و مشكلة المسلمين بدين محمد  انهم لا يعرفونه لم يستطيعوا الوصول إليه ،أسأل الرب أن يزيدني نورا و يملأ قلبي بالعلم يايسوع آمين


----------



## Scofield (22 سبتمبر 2006)

المشكلة عند المسلمين هى انهم لا يعرفون الحب بالمعنى المفهوم ولكنه يعرفونه بالنكاح و الذنى و قلة الادب علشان أفكارهم كده و دينهم كله كده كل الأحاديث تتكلم عن القتل و السرقة و النكاح و كيف كان الرسول ينكح المؤمنات و المؤمنين و كان أيضا ينكح منهم وهذا كله بالأحاديث و لبسه لملابس المرأة و أشياء مقرفة و فى القرآن آيات تحلل للنبى و أتباعه النكاح بدون زواج و كانت تدعو مباشرة لان تهب المؤمنة نفسها خالصة للرسول و طبعا محدش يقدر من المسلمين تكذيب القرآن ده غير قصة الصلاة فى الجامع و كيف كان فى بداية الأسلام صلاة المرأة مع الرجل فى الجامع و انشغال المصلين بالنظر إلى مؤخرة النساء و أشياء زى كده علشان كده نزلت آيات تحرم صلاة المرأة مع الرجل و ده غير قصة الحجاب و أنتو طبعا لازم تكونو عارفينها الصراحة حاجة تكسف و تقرف و مع ذلك ببجاحتهم بيكفرونا و يقولولنا أن حبنا البرئ حرام:new2:


----------



## assia (22 سبتمبر 2006)

باركك الرب اخي كلامك كل صح 100/100


----------



## جوليت (17 فبراير 2007)

ياريت انت الفتاه يالي بتردي  ياريت اخذ اميلك 
لو سمحتي انا محتاجه كلامك منطقي  دخل عقلي
عضو جديد


----------

